# What turns you on in medieval classical music



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Well i like old instruments firstly, than i like exotism in the music...i shawll explain further on.
When we european mix our music whit non european it gave a perticular flavor, from byzantium to andalousia and on the way to Bethlehem show this extra ordinary fusion of rythm the moors and the turkish had and infuse them in the musique to created a perfect symbiosis.

I like spanish medieval music for this in perticular because when the moors invaded (note im using the moors and i dont know if it's pejorative), let's just says they were called this way back than.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

deprofundis said:


> Well i like old instruments firstly, than i like exotism in the music...i shawll explain further on.
> When we european mix our music whit non european it gave a perticular flavor, from byzantium to andalousia and on the way to Bethlehem show this extra ordinary fusion of rythm the moors and the turkish had and infuse them in the musique to created a perfect symbiosis.
> 
> I like spanish medieval music for this in perticular because when the moors invaded (note im using the moors and i dont know if it's pejorative), let's just says they were called this way back than.


I like you try to find out our reason for liking something. You explain it in analytical way trying to figure out your reasons......as for me I can't specify what it is exactly that is appealing to me - never tried to analyze it before- in both renaissance and medieval music, I know you are asking about medieval only, but the question can be extended a bit , because this music "before formal classical epoch" is less known , therefore less liked by majority ( well, not talking about here about TC members) and it would be fun to know more what attracts people in this music.

Very important topic that your post brings about is a historical aspect reflected in arts. Reinhardt Kosellek famous German history's scholar in his work "Vegangene Zukunft" ( Futures Past) speaks not just about how we can predict present from the past, ( such an idea became a very common now even though some centuries ago it wasn't that common ) but which is more interesting is how in the Future Past can be repeated, how Past can be predictable for the Future. When you speak about European with non-European symbiosis in music and not only in music but it affected other arts of that time it has direct analogies with present time and history which is developing now, situation in Europe is a remarkable one and a very good illustration of that idea of Vergangene Zukunft.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I had a period in the '90s when I was very enamoured of the Minnesänger and Troubadours. What was appealing was that the music sounded somewhat Middle Eastern and I also enjoy (instrumental) Middle Eastern music. While this era doesn't have a huge interest for me, that link gave me something onto which to grasp. The Middle Eastern flavour is audible even in Bach's lute works.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

There are sopranos and tenors, these refined tones singing old melodies is a always refreshing. I would also like to hear african songs too, it convey the feeling of the eternal Time. There are some flavors from the harmonies of medieval songs feel like warm. It is not really the excitement that I am after(similar with the term called turned on), it is like doing sport to give a refreshed feeling. 

I am not only a music lover also a literature/history enthusiast, antiquity itself is the major interest. In medieval times, musicians were discussing about lost greek/roman music, so why were they bent on reviving ancient music? Why did they use latin and greek all the formal times. For me it is not just the medieval thing, it has to do with the whole interest in antiquity.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

What I want in music is sadness. There must be sadness in music. That's what I believe in.


----------

